# Touch key sounds



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm sure there is someone out there like me that has the itch to change the sounds when you make selections in the UI or even when typing a text.

I personally have the desire to change my touch tone sounds to that of the GS2 or heck, even the ones used on the iPhone. Lol

Some insight on how to make these changes would be AMAZING!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Bump bump.









No one else is interested in this? '

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## v8vroom (Sep 7, 2011)

Use RootExplorer, download the mp3 sounds, rename as .ogg and move to system/media/audio/ then in the file you want. Mount and then paste. Reboot and set the notification. Might just work! Lemme know.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## v8vroom (Sep 7, 2011)

On UI, you'll have to rename the new sound to the one you are replacing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

i suggest just adding .bak to the older files that way you can revert them to default if you want.


----------



## v8vroom (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes, thank you! That helps if you hate the new sounds.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Cool stuff! I am about to try it out now!

Edit: I actually found a zip file that contained all the sounds that are under system/media/audio/ui for the GS2. I downloaded that and just moved my original "KeypressStandard.ogg" to another folder for safe keeping and copy/pasta'd the GS2 file into the UI folder. Rebooted. Now I has GS2 sounds when I use my keyboard!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

Now I got to find a good fart sound....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

